# UPDATE-ADOPTED! 15 month old Golden needs a home NYC AREA (NY NJ CT)



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

*ADOPTED by Member Olliversmom!*



Hi everyone,

I havent posted on the group for awhile, as I have been involved in way too much at work and rescue wise. I am posting to try to find the perfect home for a beautiful Golden. 

I met Tyson today and I am IN LOVE!! Tyson is a loving, gorgeous and energetic 15 month old Purebreed Golden Retriever looking for the perfect home. He is totally housebroken. He will be neutered before being adopted out. Tyson's current owner has very long work hours and feels Tyson needs a family with more time and space to dedicate to him. He is an absolute DOLL who has boundless energy and needs a family who is willing to show him the ropes. He needs a yard to run in, or a very active family! All Tyson wants to do is please you and be near you! With exercise and loving guidance he would be the PERFECT addition to any family. He loves all people and dogs. He tends to want to chase cats, but not aggressively. He is not a barker, and doesnt jump up much, but does run toward to you with Golden exuberance, so a home with young children may be a problem. Please contact me if you are interested in adopting him. Luisa 347 776-1704 (more pictures upon request) You can also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is one of his pictures


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! I hope he gets the best home.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in NJ and just sent this to a few of my friends.. He is gorgeous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He really is gorgeous!! Unfortunately, his owner really has no time for him, nor the space. He is tied up in the home often, and unneutered (we will be getting him neutered this week), so his energy is boundless. He really does want to please, but due to lack of exercise, he really cant control himself. Wants nothing more than to be loved! Heres more adorable pictures:


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

I was looking for a 1-3 year old Golden to rescue for about 4 months. Every time I found one it would already be spoken for by the time I reached the owner. I looked from San Diego to Oregon, I was willing to drive for hours to pick one up if I could only get one. Finally someone posted one on Craigslist (I was searching EVERYWHERE, CL being one of the sites) and called within minutes of posting. She said that someone had gotten to her first! I begged and pleaded my case and she agreed to let me have the dog if the other person didn't call back within 10 minutes. Well, I lucked out and she let me have the dog! ("have" is a loose term as I had to pay money to rescue the dog.) Finally!

So my point with this whole story is, why has no one snatched up this beautiful boy?!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure at 15 months with little training & exercise he is a handfull. More than most would take on. If I had the room I'd already be looking to ya'll for help with transport but I just don't have enough room. Hope he finds a new home & family soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

@randomBvR

To answer your question, I have just begun to post this guy and his pictures. I'm hoping to get a new owner quickly, but am also looking for the 'perfect" home, not just any home. The 2 applications I have gotten didnt fit the bill. I am sure if I posted him on craigslist in NYC I would have had numerous crazies asking for him!


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks fairly well bred, did the owner contact the breeder about taking him back?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He was purchased from a pet store on Long Island that got the dog from a backyard breeder. So no breeder to contact and give back.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is beautiful and a nice age to make the transition. Thank you for taking the time to help find his forever home. I'm sure you will have many interested parties and find the perfect home for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tyson's a beautiful boy.

Nice seeing you again.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Please spread the word about Tyson!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you listed him on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page?

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

Luisa

I am spreading the word.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi...i'm in WA state and wonder if there would be any way of doing transportation from where the beautiful boy to us. I have a 7 year old golden girl. We lost my 10 year old boy almost 1 month ago to cancer so we are looking for a new family member.

Also - we do not have a fenced yard but we take our dog out 4-5 times (on leash for a nice long neigbourhood walk.

You can read my post about how I care for my dogs on the rescue thread...Want to adopt a foster dog ...feeling discriminated against. (It was in the last week or two)

Would like to hear what you think.

Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophieanne*



Jax's Mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I havent posted on the group for awhile, as I have been involved in way too much at work and rescue wise. I am posting to try to find the perfect home for a beautiful Golden.
> 
> I met Tyson today and I am IN LOVE!! Tyson is a loving, gorgeous and energetic 15 month old Purebreed Golden Retriever looking for the perfect home. He is totally housebroken. He will be neutered before being adopted out. Tyson's current owner has very long work hours and feels Tyson needs a family with more time and space to dedicate to him. He is an absolute DOLL who has boundless energy and needs a family who is willing to show him the ropes. He needs a yard to run in, or a very active family! All Tyson wants to do is please you and be near you! With exercise and loving guidance he would be the PERFECT addition to any family. He loves all people and dogs. He tends to want to chase cats, but not aggressively. He is not a barker, and doesnt jump up much, but does run toward to you with Golden exuberance, so a home with young children may be a problem. Please contact me if you are interested in adopting him. Luisa 347 776-1704 (more pictures upon request) You can also reach me at [email protected]


Sophieanne

Why don't you email and call Luisa about him. Where is Washington State in relation to New York?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My daughter called about him this afternoon....seems they've picked someone and have three backups.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for spreading the word. I didnt want to update until after the meet and greet, but circumstances in weather made us delay.

It looks like Tyson has a very strong potential home. All we are waiting for is to make absolutely certain he gets along well with the Adopters current dog. We had originally planned for a meet and greet before Tyson's Neuter which is happening this week, but the weather forecast was bad and we didnt want to jeopardize anyones safety. Of course, the news was completely off base and the weather was not anything near as bad as they said it would be...nonetheless, we had already rescheduled. We have rescheduled the meet and greet/home visit for the March 15th weekend so Tyson can be completely healed before meeting another dog. He is very active and Im afraid he may hurt himself with rough play if the neuter is too fresh. In any case, We are very hopeful things will go well that weekend and Tyson will remain in his new home if all goes well. 

I am pretty confident it will be a perfect match, but of course, with rescue, you never know. The potential adopter is a member of this forum and I am sure will make the announcement once all is finalized. 

Thanks everyone for your interest and for spreading the word. I only wish all dogs are as easy to rehome as Tyson. He is such a precious, beautiful dog! 

Luisa


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

*Adopting*



Jax's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for spreading the word. I didnt want to update until after the meet and greet, but circumstances in weather made us delay.
> 
> ...


 This would be us. 
We are gonna meet on the 16th and if all goes well, Tyson will stay with us forever.
We were planning to wait until Ollie was a little older to get him a sibling, but sometimes things just happen for a reason and I believe this is one of them. 
From all of Luisa's descriptions, Tyson seems a perfect fit for Olliver . They are both a bit rambunctious, lively and sweet. I imagine they will probably play like demons (get outta their way) for about 3 days until they are totally exhausted and figure out that Tyson will be around for good.

I believe at first he will long for his daddy. But once he settles in, I think Tyson will love it here. He will not only be embraced with love, but he gains: a daily playmate, 24-7 human interaction, walks, hikes, swims, ball games, all in the beautiful countryside. 

So, cross fingers it works out next week.
Will certainly keep you all posted 
Thank you Luisa. You have a heart of Gold.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Best of luck! It sounds like Tyson is a good match for you and your family. I hope it ends up turning out perfectly for both you and him!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tyson has been adopted! I wanted to wait for the official word, giving Tyson a chance to settle in. Here is Tyson (on the left) with his new sibling, Ollie, and his new Mom and Dad. I am supremely grateful for finding such a wonderful home for Tyson. Tyson has a 4 acre fenced in yard to run with Ollie, hiking trails on his property, ATV's to run with, a horse farm to live next to, streams in the local area and a swimming pool in his yard. Couldnt be a better fit for a super energetic boy. Mom and Dad are awesome, patient, loving parents! Thank you Robin for giving Tyson such a wonderful home! Have fun Tyson!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you luisa for facilitating this adoption. We are loving us some Tyson and he is just having a ball 
And thanks also for being such a diligent advocate for needy animals. Your enthusiasm and love is extraordinary


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oliversmom, can I come live with you and the boys?

Your home and land sounds absolutely wonderful.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyson*

Congrats to Robin, Tyson and Ollie.
Looks like happily ever after!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to all! Looks like a fabulous fit. Now can I move in?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oliversmom, can I come live with you and the boys?
> 
> Your home and land sounds absolutely wonderful.........


Only if you bring the dogs
Bought this home 4 years ago after my husband passed. Needed a new start. Always loved it up here in the farmlands of jersey. Was just me and homer. Saw the land and before even seeing inside of house. Thought it would be a great place for my dear pup and I to regroup and a place for my kids to visit and play. It is a serene sanctuary. Count my lucky stars everyday. 
But, lol. The inside was throwback 70's . Not in a good way either. White shag carpets and the like. As my income is modest, every renovation is all me/us. Just finished hardwood floor project and 2,000 more to go! Sigh. Getting almost too old for all this work. But Lol. Home is where the heart (and the dogs are) so we'll keep plugging away. Keeps me outta trouble


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lennap said:


> Congratulations to all! Looks like a fabulous fit. Now can I move in?


Carolina mom asked first, so she gets first dibs on bedroom, but the more goldens the merrier. Come on up!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread warms my heart, Welcome Home Tyson!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome home sweet Tyson.:smooch: Oh my, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Your property is beautiful and Tyson and Oliver look like they made friends fast. They also look pretty tired, but tired dogs are good dogs. I'm happy for you, and for giving Tyson a new beginning. Thanks to both you and JaxsMom for making this happen.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Your property is beautiful and Tyson and Oliver look like they made friends fast. They also look pretty tired, but tired dogs are good dogs. I'm happy for you, and for giving Tyson a new beginning. Thanks to both you and JaxsMom for making this happen.


 Lol. They are exhausted! I am amazed they are still standing after the non stop wrestlemania the last 6 days  This morning tho, I saw a definite slowing down. After they did 20 solid minutes of chase and 20 minutes of bitey face, they actually settled down and NAPPED! Lol. Settling in, settling in


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*
*Just saw this wonderful news. I am SO happy for all of you! *Tyson hit the jackpot! 

*I'll look forward to many more pics and stories of Tyson's new and wonderful life* 









*Just saw this wonderful news. I am SO happy for all of you! *Tyson hit the jackpot! *

I'll look forward to many more pics and stories of Tyson's new and wonderful life


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful happy story. So glad you all found each other! Can't wait for more pictures and stories!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

olliversmom said:


> Carolina mom asked first, so she gets first dibs on bedroom, but the more goldens the merrier. Come on up!


Watch out I'm in state - I can be there faster! Out of curiosity what part of the state do you live in? I'm southern Bergen County - so nothing close to a 4 acre spread near me! My horse lives in Passaic county.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliversomom*



olliversmom said:


> Only if you bring the dogs
> Bought this home 4 years ago after my husband passed. Needed a new start. Always loved it up here in the farmlands of jersey. Was just me and homer. Saw the land and before even seeing inside of house. Thought it would be a great place for my dear pup and I to regroup and a place for my kids to visit and play. It is a serene sanctuary. Count my lucky stars everyday.
> But, lol. The inside was throwback 70's . Not in a good way either. White shag carpets and the like. As my income is modest, every renovation is all me/us. Just finished hardwood floor project and 2,000 more to go! Sigh. Getting almost too old for all this work. But Lol. Home is where the heart (and the dogs are) so we'll keep plugging away. Keeps me outta trouble


Oliversmom: Your home and heart sounds just perfect to me! I AM so glad Tyson got you for a Mom! He lucked out and so did you!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lennap said:


> Watch out I'm in state - I can be there faster! Out of curiosity what part of the state do you live in? I'm southern Bergen County - so nothing close to a 4 acre spread near me! My horse lives in Passaic county.


We are up here in Sussex county, just west of Newton.
100 acre horse farm is adjacent to my property. Some days I have 20+ at the fence and there aren't enuf carrots in the world! From young pup, olliver has been fascinated by them. He'll just watch them for the longest time 
One of these days I have to get over there and saddle up. Pure novice tho. Would love to one day adopt an unwanted horse and or maybe some sheep or goats. Lol. But right now two dogs and one cat enuf


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you should go for the horses, goats -- well you might not have that pretty garden if you decide on goats. I love reading these happy threads.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If I win the lottery I'm buying you the 100 acre farm next door


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> If I win the lottery I'm buying you the 100 acre farm next door


Lol Danny! If I win the lottery I install u and your family on the horse farm to help me run things and we can open up a little animal sanctuary in a corner of the lower 50. Oh wait! Forget you are a southern fella. These cold winters would freeze your blood solid. Need to come up with Plan B for the big win!


----------

